

Ask HN: Help, I think GoDaddy has hijacked my domain - loganlinn

I registerred a personal domain for a 1 year period from GoDaddy on Sept 1, 2010. As the expiration is approaching (2011-09-01), I decided to renew for another year. I used my PayPal to purchase 1 yr. renewal &#38; private registration, however due to a recent (unrelated) issue with PayPal, I had a stop-payment issued from my bank so the payment failed. My payment was reverted and consequently so was my renewal order. This is fine; I planned on using another payment method to  pay for the renewal.<p>However, to my surprise, GoDaddy has further taken the reversal and revoked access to my domain and pointed it to standard GoDaddy landing page.<p>I paid for the domain from 2010-09-01 to 2011-09-2011, but my service has been cut short. Does GoDaddy have the right to take over my domain in this case?<p>Thanks for any input
======
loganlinn
FWIW, here is the current WHOIS result:

    
    
       Domain Name: LOGANLINN.COM
       Registrar: GODADDY.COM, INC.
       Whois Server: whois.godaddy.com
       Referral URL: http://registrar.godaddy.com
       Name Server: NS09.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
       Name Server: NS10.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
       Status: clientDeleteProhibited
       Status: clientRenewProhibited
       Status: clientTransferProhibited
       Status: clientUpdateProhibited
       Updated Date: 16-aug-2011
       Creation Date: 01-sep-2010
       Expiration Date: 01-sep-2012

------
godaddy
loganlinn,

I can't know the exact details of this situation, but in a normal PayPal
reversal scenario, you can call Support, pay for the reversal with a different
payment method (as you suggested would be done), and the service would be
returned to your account. If this hasn't been resolved with our Online Support
Team yet, I encourage you to make that call - 480.505.8877 - and I have every
reason to believe it would be resolved quickly.

------
mark-r
Shouldn't you be asking GoDaddy instead of us? Seems like a simple problem to
resolve unless they're actively ignoring you.

~~~
loganlinn
They have not responded to my emails as of yet. I will be calling them soon,
but I was hoping to get some input from the community on the legitimacy of
their actions.

------
ig1
I imagine it's a bug in GoDaddy's system rather than anything malicious, just
call them and find out.

